# Jagger and Gracie's Babies.(Pictures)



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

They are changing every day!!!!

Any thought of the mutation they might be??? Dad is Normal Grey with 1 light toe(Pied?), and mom is Lutino(maybe even pearl Lutino?).

It's AMAZING how much they change in 1 Day!!!!


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

PS : The last one is soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## jeffm1967 (May 21, 2010)

Definately 3 either full on pieds or splitbut all 4 are normal greys males will be split lutino if i remember correctly


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

They are ALL super cute


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like you've got three light pieds (yellow crests) and one normal gray split to pied (dark crest). A light pied is mostly gray with small amounts of white/yellow feathers (about 75% gray, and 25% pied.) A heavy pied is the exact opposite, about 75% pied and 25% gray. In order for you to end up with visual pieds, both parents must be split to pied. Any male offspring from this pairing will be split to lutino also. 

Very adorable babies!! Can't wait til mine get that big!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You got some lookers there!!! How adorable!!!


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Would we know from their mutation the sex they should be without DNA test?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They are beauties  

The last pix is defintely a pied. 

Can you post some side veiw pix of the other 2 with yellow crests to tell is they are split to pieds or pieds. It is solid yellow wing flights and tail feathers that make it a pied...and with lightly pied birds all it takes is just one solid yellow flight or tail feather. If theye have no solid wing flight or tail feather then they are split to pied.

Here is some info on pieds: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/pied.html


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, so cute!!


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Great info srtiels! Thanks...although it still is very confusing for me....:wacko:
Here are better pics of the other(#011)....took pics of parents too. (1st pic is mom and 2nd pic is dad).


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Don't seem to be able to upload the other pictures.....will try again later


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...from looking at the parents your hen is a lutino pearl split to pied...or possibly a lightly pied. How to tell if she is pied is to look at each wing flight and tail feather. If any are a *solid* buttery yellow, with no dots or barring...then she is a lutino pearl pied. If all of the first 10 wing flights have dots, and there is barring on the all the tailfeathers tail then she is a lutino split to pied. The illus below is for normal pearls. With lutino poearls the dark color would be a dark yellow against a light yellow.

Your male is probably split to pied too because you have a pied baby (011). Until they are fully feathered, it is hard to tell if any are pearled. If none of the babies have any pearl pattern to the back then the male is not carrying the pearl split/gene.


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Here are 013 and 014.

The hen doesn't seem to have any spots or barring under her tail and wings so she should be Lutino Pearl Pied? And the male Normal Grey split to Pied?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The 2 babies look to be pieds. So both parents are defintely carrying the pied gene. There is no visible pearl...so any of the male babies witll be split to pearl and lutino. The babies can be either sex. Once they are fully feathered out or about 6-7 weeks old, I can show where to look under the wing to tell if male or female.


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Here are new pictures of the babies. They are about 2 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha they are all so cute!!! And getting so big!!!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Look at those babies! It's amazing how fast they grow! Jagger looks just like my Arthur  It's always a little disconcerting seeing another bird that looks just like him! My Poppet is a Lutino, but her body shape or something is different from Gracie- Poppet looks very childlike somehow (hence her name). Gracie is so pretty though, I love Lutino Pearls! Their pearls remind me of popcorn


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Here are the babies at 3 1/2 weeks old. From their color mutation and that of the parents, is it possible to tell the gender???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know about that but I do know they are adorable!!!


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Thank you!! So what color mutation do I have for sure??? Can anyone tell me?
Thanks:blush:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Boy...have they grown! It looks like you have 3 pieds and a normal grey. You won't be able to tell the sex til they are older. With the pieds, when their wing flights are grown out more, you can get an idea of sex. If any have dots on the lower feathers close to the body they are females, and if the feathers are solid dark color they are males.


----------

